
Being VP of Engineering Is Harder Than Being CEO - necco908
https://linearb.io/blog/being-vp-of-software-development-is-harder-than-being-ceo/
======
vanusa
_Right now it is especially hard to be CEO._

Not even.

Feeding your family (on top of paying for health insurance and rent) as a gig
worker, or other low-paid service sector employee (which generally make up the
bulk of the workforce for these companies) is _hard_.

"Being a CEO is hard." Please. Who comes up with this kind of crap?

